# ** Advice ** whats the best screen printing ink



## Ejs5 (May 8, 2017)

New to screen printing And looking for some decent ink to use. 
I dont want it to look rubbish when its on the shirt tho. 

Any help would be fantastic


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

There is no such thing as 'the best screen printing ink'. That's like asking the question "What is the best car", and expecting everyone to give the same answer.

Other than the hobby inks by Speedball... which will actually make a decent looking screen print, you'll just have to pick different ones and try them out. Buy from a screen printing supplies dealer and you'll find some good ones.

A good screen printer can make so-so inks look good on a shirt and a bad screen printer can make top-notch ink look bad on a shirt. So every person that will give you an answer is going to give you a different answer. 

If you've never screen printed before you have to practice. And with that practice, you can try different inks. I'm new to SP too just like you so I'm still in that learning phase too.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

As @rastoma said.

Your first decision is between Plastisol and Waterbase. There are pros and cons to working with each, but those depend to some extent on what matters to you. Read up on the differences in order to decide which best fits your needs.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

There is no best, I carry 4 - 5 differents brand because pros and cons of each

The best white in a shop can be the worst in an other lol


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

Plastisol inks are easier to learn with because they don't dry.

Water Based in beautiful to work with and have a super soft hand most customers prefer, but there are limits to it, and the learning curve is a little steeper.

I suppose the best way to learn the difference would be to take a class that offers both.

Worth noting you'll want an emulsion like Saati PHU /Cryocoat that does well with both kinds of ink. Just remember after exposing, washing, and drying you'll want to send it back through for a second round of exposure, or just leave it out in the sun for a while to harden. 

Ryonet now carries Wilflex plastisol inks, which are generally great for learners and popular with professionals. And, by most accounts their Green Galaxy line of water based inks is fairly easy to work with, a little slower to dry than other brands. Ryonet isn't super popular on the boards because they are all about branding and cater to new printers, but they do a pretty good job of it, and they're only getting better.

I use Wilflex for plastisol, and Matsui 301s for water based.

But, just like others said, depends on what you're doing.


----------

